# Femail cat looking for dom/master to NSFW



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 20, 2019)

hi everyone

I'm looking for a dom /submissive rolplay. Any gender or species works for me, hopeing this can turn to a long term rolplay. Have verry few things off limits but we can go and  talk about it in PMs .

-jade


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello there.


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 21, 2019)

Grimm Hund said:


> Hello there.


Hi there ^-^ how are you?


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 21, 2019)

Doing good. How are you tonight?


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm doing well too, interested in the rp I see


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 21, 2019)

Indeed I am. You're the sub looking for a dom, I assume?


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 21, 2019)

I am  did you have any questions ?


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 21, 2019)

How about we start with preferred contact?


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm good with PM hear or discord works as well , for you ?


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 21, 2019)

Discord works perfect for me!


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 21, 2019)

Sure I'm  Jade #5857


----------



## Paix (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello Jade if you're still available id like to rp as well. I can do it or on discord as Gorkmin#8642


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi there, also my character OC  is a dom


----------



## silverwuffamute (Apr 12, 2019)

Heya, saw your ad and was interested if you still needed a dom, if so, my discord is silverwuffamute#5872


----------

